# Got swore at on camera...



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

...by someone in a van emblazoned with the name and logo of one of the shops on the local suburban shopping court. The new toy (the Muji) is still just that, a new toy, so I'm carrying it around and filming things on my commute and all over the place to get a feel for it as a camera. Anyway, in response to her needlessly blocking the road for me (in front of her) and another cyclist (who I know from the allotments, nice old chap I often see on the road) behind her, and to the two of us exchanging comments about what the heck she was doing, I got challenged as to what I was saying and on explaining thus invited to 'go and ****' myself, and given a rude gesture.

So the question is, do I go and send the footage straight in to youtube, do I go and tell them in the shop, do I do nothing, or do I just loudly rubbish the shop at each and every opportunity?


----------



## BentMikey (16 Mar 2010)

Put it on youtube, and then go in and tell the shop to search for their shop name and/or van reg on youtube. Sometimes you have to wait a day or so if you didn't get the youtube title in straight away before youtube will re-index their search results.


----------



## Jezston (16 Mar 2010)

YouTube, then tell the shop.

Come on want see!


----------



## Vikeonabike (16 Mar 2010)

Clearly a Section 5 Offence...I would certainly bring it to the attention of the shop and probably speak to the police...show them the video and ask for a visit with words of advice given....They may even feel inclined to cover the cost of the visit with an £80 ticket... especially as you and the old bloke were feeling alarmed harassed and distressed...
Or let me know the details on a pm and I'll speak to them my self CAB


----------



## Crankarm (16 Mar 2010)

Youtube and tell _everyone_ you can think of. Don't tell shop .


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Mar 2010)

Your missing the big picture.

go into shop, pick up all the most expensive articles you can find, ask for assistance carrying them about the shop as you pick more, eventually get all the staff running about helping you pick all the best most expensive items and carry them to the cash desk ...go up to desk with credit card in hand, let them ring it all up....then ask if they recognise you, if they dont then say, well I recognise you,

then turn and walk out and leaving the you-tube address on a greetings card (shaped like a credit card) saying "have a nice day".

...Julia roberts would be proud!!


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2010)

Certainly bad publicity... have a word as it's not acceptable behaviour.

I got beeped at and the 'banker' sign from a passenger last night - all on camera. My 'offence'.......... pulling up by the side of a neighbour who was also cycling home and having a chat.... (mainly about it getting warm and him just getting into clipless pedals) loads of other drivers had passed us without a problem.


----------



## magnatom (16 Mar 2010)

I'll be posting a video later of a bus driver who after cutting me up, decided to tell me that I should be in the cycle lane and then proceeded to give me the coffee hand shake and the finger. All of this with his company details in huge big letter on the video. He didn't seem to care about me video it. He might when his boss calls him into the office.

Youtube it and send them the link.


----------



## BentMikey (16 Mar 2010)

magnatom said:


> Youtube it and send them the link tell them to search for company name and or van registration.



FTFY. It has a lot more impact that way, IMO.


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> Clearly a Section 5 Offence...I would certainly bring it to the attention of the shop and probably speak to the police...show them the video and ask for a visit with words of advice given....They may even feel inclined to cover the cost of the visit with an £80 ticket... especially as you and the old bloke were feeling alarmed harassed and distressed...
> Or let me know the details on a pm and I'll speak to them my self CAB



Not enough to feel alarmed or harassed really, just an example of someone being pointlessly rude in a company van. And while I did tell her as she drove off that I'd tell the police, I think that would be a bit more harsh than is necessary. But thanks for the offer, one day I'm sure I'll take you up on one of those


----------



## magnatom (16 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> FTFY. It has a lot more impact that way, IMO.




It probably does, but I am concerned that by making the management search for the video might annoy them a little. I'd rather keep the person who will be doling out any punishment on my side.

Just my way of doing things.


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

If its relevant, its a tiny little business, and I'll be most surprised if there are more than two or three people involved in it. 

I'll process the footage later on and drop a disc off at the shop, see what they say.


----------



## BentMikey (16 Mar 2010)

You don't think they will already be far more annoyed that you filmed their employee acting like a clown? It's your fault you know.


----------



## Twenty Inch (16 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> You don't think they will already be far more annoyed that you filmed their employee acting like a clown? It's your fault you know.




In which case, get the cycling viking involved.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (16 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> Certainly bad publicity... have a word as it's not acceptable behaviour.
> 
> *I got beeped at and the 'banker' sign from a passenger last night - all on camera. My 'offence'.......... pulling up by the side of a neighbour who was also cycling home and having a chat.... *(mainly about it getting warm and him just getting into clipless pedals) loads of other drivers had passed us without a problem.


Similar to Tharg and myself last week - 2 abreast having a chat as we cycled towards the lights at the end of the road.. car behind beeped and then overtook. When we caught up (all of 300m down the road) I politely asked why the lady had beeped us, to which she replied that "you're going to get yourselves killed riding like that" and when I pointed out that we were doing almost 20mph, in a 20mph zone and therefore she was breaking the law by overtaking us she simply said "that doesn't matter" followed by "it's not a 20 zone anyway" and "where does it say that?" so I pointed out the School she had passed with the big markings on the road and the signs too... but apparently that still didn't matter.


----------



## BentMikey (16 Mar 2010)

I'm not saying that every company will want to shoot the messenger, but an element of blame seems to be placed once in a while.


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> I'm not saying that every company will want to shoot the messenger, but an element of blame seems to be placed once in a while.



I'm sure thats true. I think I'll try that approach before you-tubing it though.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> I'm not saying that every company will want to shoot the messenger, but an element of blame seems to be placed once in a while.



That would look bad for the business. However, Cab, if we don't hear from you can we take that they have "shot the messenger".

Place the CD into a sealed envelope, between two pieces of card, marked for the attention of the manager. That way no-one else should be able to view it before them.

The card by the way increases the physical size of the package but doesn't add much weight.


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2010)

TBH, just go in and complain that you and an old gentleman were swore at by one of their shop staff for 'no apparent reason'......... then maybe offer the CD !


----------



## Tynan (16 Mar 2010)

yes to the bad driving but an exchange of views?

talking about someone in front of them is a bit rude and provocative, if people get upset about being sworn at we really are a nation of pansies


----------



## magnatom (16 Mar 2010)

User3143 said:


> +1 Camera=People acting like that are omnipotent




I suppose its better than being impotent...


----------



## BentMikey (16 Mar 2010)

That Tynan, he's a right dry steward. Always putting the spanner into debates.


----------



## BentMikey (16 Mar 2010)

LOL, I wasn't debating his point, just having a laugh.


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

User3143 said:


> He's got a point though, Cab was only swore at. Hardly any need to start a thread on the subject of what to do with the footage. He could have simply gone to the shop straight after and complained - simples.



I couldn't have gone there straight away, I was going to work. Although it was en route towards home (which in turn is en route towards a meeting I've got other end of town in a while, hence why I'm there now...)

Turns out that if I didn't want to ride through the pothole (the route that had _plenty of room_) I should have got off and walked, and I can go and **** myself.


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

It'll still be processing... And don't comment there yet (please), I'll maybe re-name it with the name of the company and post again.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEcbfjPt94s


Basically, I've just dismounted, passed a bin van that was taking up the whole of the available space, and got back on. Riding down the road, bin van behind me, car appears at the end and rather than waiting where there is room to pass easily just sits in the middle. At the last minute she starts to move over to the side, and the guy on the bike benind behind says something about her blocking the road... I can't pass her with any space owing to the massive pot holes in the road there, only when she's moved aside and I've allowed the other cyclist to pass can I do so, by which time she's wound her window down and asking what I'm saying. I tell her, you can, if you listen carefully, hear.

Its the 'go and **** yourself' that irritates me. Just pointlessly rude. I wasn't overwhelmingly polite, but then again she'd just made my progress down the road impossible until she moved aside, and for no gain. 

And she's completely of the opinion that she's done nothing wrong.


----------



## magnatom (16 Mar 2010)

I must admit I don't see anything there that would concern me greatly. Her position on the road wasn't great (she probably didn't know the potholes where there) but there was space to the side of her which she may have thought you would use. Perhaps a little thoughtless. Nothing more, and the insult was pretty trivial. I personally wouldn't have given it any thought 30 seconds later.


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

magnatom said:


> I must admit I don't see anything there that would concern me greatly. Her position on the road wasn't great (she probably didn't know the potholes where there) but there was space to the side of her which she may have thought you would use. Perhaps a little thoughtless. Nothing more, and the insult was pretty trivial. I personally wouldn't have given it any thought 30 seconds later.



Its the 'go and **** yourself' from someone in a very, very identifiable vehicle (name and logo of the company). I'm not in the least shaken or concerned, and I wasn't especially looking to make anything out of it, its just the pointless stupidity that bothers me; you're running a small company, your image matters, you've just had two cyclists point out that you've needlessly inconvenienced them (you've wound your window down to find out what their point is), and then you follow it with an insult? Its just bafflingly bad really.


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (16 Mar 2010)

I don't want to sound anti cyclist for my first post - but I just gotta say you are way over the top... she stops to allow you to ride past, and then you stop and get in the way... I'd shout at you too... May be you should send the video to the council and show them that pot hole..


----------



## gouldina (16 Mar 2010)

S_t_e_v_e said:


> I don't want to sound anti cyclist for my first post - but I just gotta say you are way over the top... she stops to allow you to ride past, and then you stop and get in the way... I'd shout at you too... May be you should send the video to the council and show them that pot hole..



I must admit I tend to agree with this.


----------



## Camgreen (16 Mar 2010)

Histon is clearly going down hill Cab  ....... Looks like someone might be in the doghouse over this one. The driver's hardly what you call "well groomed"


----------



## thomas (16 Mar 2010)

User3143 said:


> I've just seen the film and I am absolutely stunned that you think this is worthy of some sort of complaint.



I'd agree...which is unusual for the past few days .

Cab, from what I could tell she stopped by the van when she saw you. There was plenty of room for you to get past, so need to make any comment. Yes, if you'd been a car she may have needed to have reversed behind, or pull in front of the van.

I can't really see anything worth any complaint. I'd of probably given a slight nod of thanks for waiting, rather than carrying on down, expecting you to pull in at 0.17 secs.

Maybe she wasn't perfect, but I don't think she really did anything wrong. I don't really blame her for getting annoyed with you and swearing.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (16 Mar 2010)

I'd have been probably more inclined to just laugh at her and tell her to have a nice wait for the bin lorry.


----------



## BentMikey (16 Mar 2010)

+1 to Lee.


----------



## MacB (16 Mar 2010)

I'd suggest a smile, a cheery wave and a thankyou as you went past her, and I reckon it would have been reciprocated. What's more she'd have driven on feeling nice and positive about cyclists. Whereas you just started something out of nothing, it would put most peoples backs up.


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2010)

Not really getting the reaction you expected is it Cab? I have to agree with other comments I'm afraid,no real problem I could see,she waited for you to pass and got no thanks and an uneccessary comment from you.Don't think I would have reacted as she did tbh but everyones different I suppose.


----------



## 4F (16 Mar 2010)

Is this some kind of joke ? Honestly Cab I think you go out of your way to create a situation that is not there. 

If I had been that driver I think I would have been inclined to tell you the same as well


----------



## oliver (16 Mar 2010)

YouTube and tell the shop after about a week of holding up a banner with youtube adress!!


----------



## Bollo (16 Mar 2010)

Big meh from me as well I'm afraid. I'd tell you to chillax Cab, but that would make me a w*****r.


----------



## hackbike 666 (16 Mar 2010)

I have a road very similar to this just like every one else and I think a bit of give and take may be appreciated.She gave you took.



Camgreen said:


> Histon is clearly going down hill Cab  ....... Looks like someone might be in the doghouse over this one. The driver's hardly what you call "well groomed"



Fantastic.


----------



## tightwad (16 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> ...by someone in a van emblazoned with the name and logo of one of the shops on the local suburban shopping court. The new toy (the Muji) is still just that, a new toy, so I'm carrying it around and filming things on my commute and all over the place to get a feel for it as a camera. Anyway, in response to her needlessly blocking the road for me (in front of her) and another cyclist (who I know from the allotments, nice old chap I often see on the road) behind her, and to the two of us exchanging comments about what the heck she was doing, I got challenged as to what I was saying and on explaining thus invited to 'go and ****' myself, and given a rude gesture.
> 
> So the question is, do I go and send the footage straight in to youtube, do I go and tell them in the shop, do I do nothing, or do I just loudly rubbish the shop at each and every opportunity?




You sir, are a spanner; have a word with yourself. Who are you to stop in the middle of the road to lecture someone? 

I suggest you take your new toy back to the shop before you embarrass yourself again.


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

You chaps need to re-read my first post. The road was needlessly blocked by someone who asked what myself and the other cyclist were saying, I told her, and she swore at me. Thats it. Thats all it is, and in a van emblazoned with her company name I think thats a bit off. I didn't start out looking for a confrontation with her, she decided to ask why me and the other cyclist were moaning, and it was because there was a bin van right behind me and she'd chosen to block our way for no purpose whatsoever. Not the end of the world but a bit irritating, and two cyclists who know each other passing comment about this as they pass (one at a time, the only way we could) is to be expected. She asked what we were talking about, I told her, and in my opinion swearing at me on being answered was out of order.

Its not something I'd go out of my way to follow up, but the shop is right around the corner from home, I had a call to make in the shop next door at lunchtime. I don't have to go out of my way, I'd have to almost go out of my way not to see her. 

A big deal? No. I never made it out to be that.


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

tightwad said:


> You sir, are a spanner; have a word with yourself. Who are you to stop in the middle of the road to lecture someone?
> 
> I suggest you take your new toy back to the shop before you embarrass yourself again.



I stopped in the middle of the road because there were parked vehicles on both sides, no space down the side of the car in front for both me and the other cyclist to go, and she wound down her window and asked. Otherwise I wouldn't have stopped.

If a motorist asks why you've stopped, and its because they're blocking the road and you and the other cyclist have had to carefully negotiate around her, and she could just as easily waited in the gap behind, would you tell her?


----------



## hackbike 666 (16 Mar 2010)

Hard to say this time CAB but the video makes you look the villian.Sorry.



> you and the other cyclist have had to carefully negotiate around her,



So what is the problem with this?


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> Hard to say this time CAB but the video makes you look the villian.Sorry.



I don't think there is a villain to this piece, its too strong a word for someone swearing. I couldn't pass her while the other chap was, he passed comment, I passed comment, that'd be it but she wanted to talk about it. So I told her, and she swore at me. Villainy is too strong a term.


----------



## jeltz (16 Mar 2010)

Its never a great idea to tell a moderator of a forum that they've just posted a video which makes them look a little foolish, so I won't. 

But I might suggest that they pull the thread while they still have some dignity


----------



## 4F (16 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> You chaps need to re-read my first post. The road was needlessly blocked



I can only assume this needless blocking is on a video that you have yet to put up. The video you have linked shows a van that has stopped to let the cyclist through and then rather than thanking the van in question the cyclists starts getting all arsey. 

Come on Cab get to grips


----------



## hackbike 666 (16 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> I don't think there is a villain to this piece, its too strong a word for someone swearing. I couldn't pass her while the other chap was, he passed comment, I passed comment, that'd be it but she wanted to talk about it. So I told her, and she swore at me. Villainy is too strong a term.



I said it made you look a villian.Didn't say I thought you were the villian as I wasn't there so it's hard to judge.

Actually with motons,motorists or whatever you want to call them if there is any sort of negavitivity towards them then the old swearing comes into action.


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

4F said:


> I can only assume this needless blocking is on a video that you have yet to put up. The video you have linked shows a van that has stopped to let the cyclist through and then rather than thanking the van in question the cyclists starts getting all arsey.
> 
> Come on Cab get to grips



She had plenty of room to stop before taking a position right in the middle of the road, behind the parked car to the left of her. Indeed thats what most vehicles do there when there is someone else heading down the road, its normal to let people pass there. Even when she did move over, there was precious little space to pass easily there, but it could be done, and that would have been a non-event had there not been a bloke I know stuck behind her too. He commented, I replied, she asked what that was about, I answered, her response was disproportionately rude.

Seems to me that people are making way more of this than I did. 

Its a shop I walk past maybe three times a week, a lady who always nodded hello as I've done so; its a tight knit little set of shops I go to for many supplies. Just seemed needlessly rude of her.


----------



## BentMikey (16 Mar 2010)

Cab, you know this sort of diatribe is exactly why I wanted to be able to ignore you. You're in the wrong in this case. Accept that your behaviour was of poor quality, and move on.


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Cab, you know this sort of diatribe is exactly why I wanted to be able to ignore you. You're in the wrong in this case. Accept that your behaviour was of poor quality, and move on.



In the wrong about what? She asked why me and another cyclist were commenting on her blocking our way, I told her (she asked, and to do so would add exactly nothing to her journey time with the bin van behind me), and she swore at me. What, precisely was out of line in my action?

And more to the point, what diatribe? I've described her action as needlessly blocking the road and being a bit rude; _diatribe_?


----------



## 4F (16 Mar 2010)

Cab, if you stop the video at 23 seconds in there is a least the length of 1 car space between the alleged offending van and the parked car. Why should she pull in behind a parked car when there is clearly more than enough space for you to get through with her position. 

I would say that she is less likely to give the next cyclist she sees as much room after getting the self rightous abuse from you.

This is even more of a non event than that video with the bollards and I cannot believe that you saw this as a problem.


----------



## BentMikey (16 Mar 2010)

Lee has it pretty much spot on. You got on your high horse and acted like an a$$, when she did nothing much wrong at all. I can't blame her for swearing and flicking the V at you, since she was responding to something that you instigated. Her behaviour isn't particularly good, sure, but yours was worse. You definitely come off as the villain in that video.


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

4F said:


> Cab, if you stop the video at 23 seconds in there is a least the length of 1 car space between the alleged offending van and the parked car. Why should she pull in behind a parked car when there is clearly more than enough space for you to get through with her position.
> 
> I would say that she is less likely to give the next cyclist she sees as much room after getting the self rightous abuse from you.
> 
> This is even more of a non event than that video with the bollards and I cannot believe that you saw this as a problem.



She had all day to move in to that gap as I approached, and she didn't. She showed no sign of doing so. She chose to wait in the middle of the road.

And abuse? Only after she swore at me, having asked for what me and the other chap were talking about. 

Why should she pull in behind the parked car? Its more a question of why she, unlike the vast bulk of road users there, chose instead to pull out from behind it rather than wait behind until the oncoming traffic had passed, and why when she had done so she then simply waited in the middle of the road. I wouldn't have thought any more of it but for the attitude she took _after_ asking why me and the other chap were expressing a little irritation towards her at each other.


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Lee has it pretty much spot on. You got on your high horse and acted like an a$$, when she did nothing much wrong at all. I can't blame her for swearing and flicking the V at you, since she was responding to something that you instigated. Her behaviour isn't particularly good, sure, but yours was worse. You definitely come off as the villain in that video.



I didn't instigate anything; she chose the road position, she chose to wind her window down to talk, she chose to respond by being rude. Could I have found a more polite way of saying why two cyclists found her behaviour a bit peeving? Maybe. Should I have? Would it have made the slightest difference? I doubt it.


----------



## itchyrider (16 Mar 2010)

Actually cab, You need to go into a room and shout out the loudest and most horrible curse you can about car/van drivers. You will feel a lot better mate

And i also respect other peoples honesty to tell you how it is.

*But personally what a blinkin good Thread you started here!!!! *


----------



## 4F (16 Mar 2010)

Cab, how wide is your bike ? From what I see she pulled to a stop at 15 seconds in to wait for you and then you crossed the point of the front of her car at 24 seconds. To me that looks like a considerate motorist who has stopped for the cyclists and rather than getting thanked for it gets a smart arsed comment.

I would put it to you that due to your actions next time she comes down that road and see's a cyclist she is unlikely to stop and will carry on regardless like a lot of other motons do.


----------



## tightwad (16 Mar 2010)

The lady doth protest too much


----------



## 4F (16 Mar 2010)

Cab, just watched your Magdelene Video again and I feel a sense of deja vu


----------



## Cab (16 Mar 2010)

4F said:


> Cab, how wide is your bike ? From what I see she pulled to a stop at 15 seconds in to wait for you and then you crossed the point of the front of her car at 24 seconds. To me that looks like a considerate motorist who has stopped for the cyclists and rather than getting thanked for it gets a smart arsed comment.
> 
> I would put it to you that due to your actions next time she comes down that road and see's a cyclist she is unlikely to stop and will carry on regardless like a lot of other motons do.



There isn't space to easily pass her there with the pot holes, and if you check you'll see that when I reach her theres the other cyclist behind her wondering whether to move around. We make eye contact, he's out of the saddle so I let him come around first. Theres just about space to pass her and the pot holes quite gingerly; she should really not be taking the middle of the road there but instead, like most other road users there, waiting a little further back to give space for the oncoming traffic to pass (and make space for her) without slowing everyone up.

Essentially by stopping right in the middle of the lane she made it hard for the cyclist behind and the other one in front; if you can't get down the road because its blocked ahead anyway, its a bit daft to stop right in the middle of the lane. 

As for the next time she sees a cyclist, I'm willing to wager that'd be another dozen times before she got to work. If she winds her window down to ask what every cyclist is saying to every other cyclist it'll take a very long time indeed; she knew what she was doing.


----------



## 4F (16 Mar 2010)

Cab the potholes are level with the parked van. By your logic you would have to be next to the pavement on the right hand side to avoid those potholes.

Also why does the cyclist following the van not wait as you clearly have right of way and why do you let him pass ? 

I think the problem here is you and your attitude to motorists.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Mar 2010)

Slightly OT, but appropriate


----------



## ComedyPilot (16 Mar 2010)

I have skim read this thread, and then watched the video twice without sound.

I see a cyclist riding along a road, cars parked either side. A burgundy car turns onto the road and meets the cyclist. At 24 secs the cyclist crosses the pot-holed area and the car turns and moves to their nearside. The camera cyclist looks up and down the road. At 29 secs the cyclist behind the car overtakes and passes the camera cyclist to the left. 30 seconds the driver winds the window down. Between 31 seconds and 37 seconds there is a comunique between the two parties which ends with a two fingered salute from the driver before she drives off. 45 secs, after watching her drive away the cyclist resumes in the original direction.

Facts as I saw them on the video.

Now I will watch it with the sound on.

16 secs...."Where were you planning to go?"

25 secs (other cyclist??).."Dunno how he's gonna get through?"

27 secs..(To the other cyclist?)....."You have to wonder where they're planning to go, don't you, with a bin van there, and the road blocked here?"

31 secs...(driver?)...."Sorry?"

32 secs, "I just wonder where you're planning to go? Bin van there, road's blocked from you (inaudible?)

33 secs (Driver) "Yes, I can see that thank you, fcuk yourself"

37 secs, two finger salute and something inaudible from the driver, cyclist, "So don't block the road then"

39 secs......"...(inaudible)...you" before she drives off

The cyclist then states he has it on tape, will report it to the police, and reels off the reg.

IMO it's her loss to sit in a street behind a bin van, but that's it - her loss - and nothing to do with you. Your and the other cyclist's reasoning of her driving is just your own opinion. On the swearing front you (IMO) also have a sticky wicket. She could say she felt threatened or intimidated by your actions???? S5 POA is engaging in behaviour likely to cause harassment, ALARM or DISTRESS. Saying fcuk you as she drove off whilst technically covered is grasping at straws. 

[Devil's Advocate wig on]

She could say she felt alarmed or distressed by your actions. A male cyclist stopping her and having a go???

Better to leave her to stew in her own juices than get involved?

From what I saw she moved out of your way as you approached, so she wasn't impeding you. Once past, her ability to get along the street IMO is none of your concern.

Have a cup of tea and forget it. 

There's a LOT WORSE going on out there than this.


----------



## MacB (16 Mar 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> I have skim read this thread, and then watched the video twice without sound.



At least you kept your response short, sharp and to the point


----------



## jayonabike (16 Mar 2010)

No wonder cyclists get a bad name...


----------



## 4F (16 Mar 2010)

> Still, there was no need for her response.



I beg to differ, if that moton had been me then what she said would have been tame in comparison. Cab needs to get of his high horse.


----------



## Norm (16 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> I didn't instigate anything; she chose the road position, she chose to wind her window down to talk, she chose to respond by being rude.


I can't help but feel that you did instigate it, with the self-righteous tone in your voice if nothing else. From the video I watched, she came round the corner, saw you coming towards her, couldn't reverse because there was a bike behind her, and got a lecture by way of thanks for waiting.

You made something from nothing, IMO, and rather than thanking her for waiting whilst you came through, she got a mouthful and threatened with being reported to the police. wtf over?

If anyone did wrong, it would be the other cyclist pushing through.

Cyclist blinkers, IMO.


----------



## Tynan (16 Mar 2010)

hah!

another thread derailed with a well timed post

sorry cab


----------



## 2Loose (16 Mar 2010)

Norm said:


> I can't help but feel that you did instigate it, with the self-righteous tone in your voice if nothing else. From the video I watched, she came round the corner, saw you coming towards her, couldn't reverse because there was a bike behind her, and got a lecture by way of thanks for waiting.
> 
> You made something from nothing, IMO, and rather than thanking her for waiting whilst you came through, she got a mouthful and threatened with being reported to the police. wtf over?
> 
> ...



+1

On my commute I would have been thankful that she stopped and appeared to wait for me to get to the end of a narrow road, given her a thanks and carried on.


----------



## MacB (16 Mar 2010)

Well Cab, you're serving one purpose here, you're making Mags look good


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Mar 2010)

MacB said:


> Well Cab, you're serving one purpose here, you're making Mags look good


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (16 Mar 2010)

I could see myself waiting in the exact same place to be honest. Whetehr looking for cyclists or not, fact is that approaching cars are seen earlier than cyclists because they are bigger - and nothing can be done about that.

From my experience, many drivers are likely to carry on demanding that you squeeze into a gap the width of a door mirror

What I wouldn't have done is engaged you in any dialogue, just driven on after you'd passed.

It seems to me like the main thing was the issue of dialogue, both parties being a little bullish and I wonder if in a different situation, the conversation couldn't have been more like "these potholes are a pain" - "sorry, didn't notice them" "bout time they got filled in" "bloody council...ta-ta"


----------



## Crankarm (16 Mar 2010)

Norm said:


> I can't help but feel that you did instigate it, with the self-righteous tone in your voice if nothing else. From the video I watched, she came round the corner, saw you coming towards her, couldn't reverse because there was a bike behind her, and got a lecture by way of thanks for waiting.
> 
> You made something from nothing, IMO, and rather than thanking her for waiting whilst you came through, she got a mouthful and threatened with being reported to the police. wtf over?
> 
> ...



+1.


----------



## HLaB (17 Mar 2010)

Norm said:


> You made something from nothing, IMO, and rather than thanking her for waiting whilst you came through, she got a mouthful and threatened with being reported to the police. wtf over?


+1 I think Cab is making a mountain out of a molehill. She seemed to sit back and let him through and perhaps even tried to move over to her left a bit to let him through. If she wants to sit behind a stationary bin lorry thats her prerogative, let her; it doesn't need a comment.


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

4F said:


> Cab the potholes are level with the parked van. By your logic you would have to be next to the pavement on the right hand side to avoid those potholes.
> 
> Also why does the cyclist following the van not wait as you clearly have right of way and why do you let him pass ?
> 
> I think the problem here is you and your attitude to motorists.



Don't understand what you're saying about the pot holes. I couldn't get past the holes and the car in front till she moved to the side; the cyclist behind her clearly had no idea why she'd stopped in the middle of the road, the two of us made eye contact, I could see he wanted round and that either way it would be one at a time, we had no real idea why she'd stopped there, so I let him pass. Attitude? I had nowhere to go, the two cyclists exchanged comments, she asked for them to be repeated.


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> IMO it's her loss to sit in a street behind a bin van, but that's it - her loss - and nothing to do with you. Your and the other cyclist's reasoning of her driving is just your own opinion. On the swearing front you (IMO) also have a sticky wicket. She could say she felt threatened or intimidated by your actions???? S5 POA is engaging in behaviour likely to cause harassment, ALARM or DISTRESS. Saying fcuk you as she drove off whilst technically covered is grasping at straws.



I didn't especially want a discussion with her. It _is_ her loss, but I wouldn't have pointed this out to her had she not asked. Once she's asked to be in on a discussion like that, its a bit rum to react so negatively. That, basically, is more or less the sum of it. 



> From what I saw she moved out of your way as you approached, so she wasn't impeding you. Once past, her ability to get along the street IMO is none of your concern.



The criticism I'd make of her road position is that she's quite needlessly taken the middle of the road; thats blocking the cyclist behind her, and the cyclist in front of her. It made passing her there before she moved aside nearly impossible, by the time she started to do that me and the other chap were already rather bemused. Given the choice between blocking the road and not blocking the road, most (indeed the vast bulk) of drivers there wait behind the rearmost parked car. To not do so and follow that with swearing... Its very mean spirited, and to do it in your well labelled company vehicle just seems to be saying 'don't ever come near my shop' to me. 



> Have a cup of tea and forget it.
> 
> There's a LOT WORSE going on out there than this.




Absolutely. This isn't something I've sought to make a _big_ thing out of; it isn't _nothing_, but you'll note that in none of my posts have I sought to make a really big deal out of this.


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

4F said:


> I beg to differ, if that moton had been me then what she said would have been tame in comparison. Cab needs to get of his high horse.



What, you'd have interjected in a conversation between two cyclists, asked for explanation, and got even more shirty that the cyclists had expressed pretty minor irritation at your road position that had slowed them up for no gain for yourself?


----------



## BentMikey (17 Mar 2010)

Having watched it again, I think she did nothing wrong. You created that unpleasant situation quite unnecessarily.


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Having watched it again, I think she did nothing wrong. You created that unpleasant situation quite unnecessarily.



I didn't start the discussion with her, and I didn't block the road. The two cyclists couldn't both get past her at the same time, and as we know each other we exchanged comments about her road position (which was anomalous; it isn't where motorists there wait when there is oncoming traffic). When she moved to the side we could both pass her; the only thing that I could have done to avoid being sworn at was not answer her request to repeat what we'd been saying to each other (and not to her). As said comment wouldn't add much to my journey and it would add nothing to hers, I repeated it. If you don't want to hear criticism of your driving, don't ask for it. And don't swear at someone who you've asked.

She created that; I could have refused to answer her, but I'm not convinced that would have been any more useful.


----------



## Norm (17 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> I didn't start the discussion with her


I think that's something that most would agree with. IMO, what you started with her was a lecture. 

Had you approached it differently, it could have been a pleasant "I had a chat with a motorist this morning..." thread rather than a "I'm threatened to report someone that I lost my cool with..." thread.



Cab said:


> I could have refused to answer her, but I'm not convinced that would have been any more useful.


I think that your barricades are high enough that no amount of feedback will get through, Cab, but what you could also have done is dropped the sarcasm, thanked her for stopping and pointed out that, whilst her actions were well intentioned, *you feel* that she could have stopped in a better position.


----------



## MacB (17 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> What, you'd have interjected in a conversation between two cyclists, asked for explanation, and got even more shirty that the cyclists had expressed pretty minor irritation at your road position that had slowed them up for no gain for yourself?



My God, have you listened to yourself, it's like a bloody schoolkid saying:-

was talking about you not to you

I hope your new Muji is a reasonable shape coz, if you carry on like this, we'll be seeing an 'Inside Cab' documentary in the literal sense. Or do you reserve this for women and elderly people?


----------



## 4F (17 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> What, you'd have interjected in a conversation between two cyclists, asked for explanation, and got even more shirty that the cyclists had expressed pretty minor irritation at your road position that had slowed them up for no gain for yourself?



She gave you plenty of space to pass, her positioning with regard to the rubbish lorry was hers to make and did not warrant any comments from you.

You should have said thanks to her for stopping and got on with it before getting all self rightous with the other cyclist.

The longer you go on trying to justify your behaviour the bigger fool you are making yourself look.


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

Norm said:


> I think that's something that most would agree with. IMO, what you started with her was a lecture.



She asked...



> Had you approached it differently, it could have been a pleasant "I had a chat with a motorist this morning..." thread rather than a "I'm threatened to report someone that I lost my cool with..." thread.



Oh, here I accept that I lost my cool after she swore at me! It seemed needless; her positioning was poor, her request to be told what we were discussing shouldn't have been followed by being so rude, and for a moment I lost my cool. 



> I think that your barricades are high enough that no amount of feedback will get through, Cab, but what you could also have done is dropped the sarcasm, thanked her for stopping and pointed out that, whilst her actions were well intentioned, *you feel* that she could have stopped in a better position.



Thats fair criticism. Whether it would have helped is, I think, questionable. I'm sure that she uses that road regularly, and I'm equally sure that she knew her position would require a tight squeeze from me. But you're right, I could have answered her in a more light hearted way.


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

4F said:


> She gave you plenty of space to pass, her positioning with regard to the rubbish lorry was hers to make and did not warrant any comments from you.



Err, no, what warranted comment was that she asked what me and the other cyclist were saying; passing there was very difficult due to the road condition and space, and her choice to move aside only once I'd reached the site and couldn't pass was sufficient for the two of us on bikes to both be just a little put out. 

Had she not wound her window down to ask, I'd not have said anything to her.


----------



## thomas (17 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> I didn't start the discussion with her, and I didn't block the road. The two cyclists couldn't both get past her at the same time, and as we know each other we exchanged comments about her road position (which was anomalous; it isn't where motorists there wait when there is oncoming traffic).



To be fair though. The other cyclist should have waited behind her so you could get through as you'd of had 'priority', then they could have gone.

I'm sure she could of stopped somewhere better, but ultimately was her positioning actually bad? It maybe took you a few seconds longer...


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

thomas said:


> To be fair though. The other cyclist should have waited behind her so you could get through as you'd of had 'priority', then they could have gone.



The timing was that he appeared behind her, we made eye contact, I put a foot down (couldn't have gone anywhere), she started moving to the side, the other guy saw I'd stopped and came forward as she moved to the side. I think he just didn't get why she'd stopped in the middle of the road rather than in a place leaving a gap, and neither did I, hence 'where are you planning to go' said to myself on the way down. 



> I'm sure she could of stopped somewhere better, but ultimately was her positioning actually bad? It maybe took you a few seconds longer...



The road isn't wide enough to pass. If I'm going in that direction and I see a car coming the other way, I stop and wait behind the first parked car, as do the vast majority of road users there. Was it bad? Yes. Was it so bad that it would in itself be sufficient to be dreadfully offended? No. Add in the position of the pot holes and it becomes a real problem getting past her.

The few seconds time taken to pass aren't an issue; I'd simply hope that in that position she'd choose not to block the road next time.


----------



## BentMikey (17 Mar 2010)

Cab, you're going on like a burst backside again. You're simply wrong, get over it. Why do you think no-one on here is agreeing with you? She left you plenty of space to pass.


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Cab, you're going on like a burst backside again. You're simply wrong, get over it. Why do you think no-one on here is agreeing with you? She left you plenty of space to pass.



She eventually _made_ space to pass, which is a good thing, after first needlessly obstructing the road to oncoming traffic, which is a bad thing. And please, you're being rude; stop it.


----------



## BentMikey (17 Mar 2010)

She wasn't obstructing you at all, she nicely pulled into a space to allow you past. Said rudeness is coming because of your sheer inability to learn from your mistakes. Sorry.


----------



## thomas (17 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> She eventually _made_ space to pass, which is a good thing, after first needlessly obstructing the road to oncoming traffic, which is a bad thing. And please, you're being rude; stop it.



She was a little hesitant. Better than some of the motorists who seem to think after pulling a manoeuvre.


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

thomas said:


> She was a little hesitant. Better than some of the motorists who seem to think after pulling a manoeuvre.



I'd have said very hesitant; she moved over only after it became clear that I wansn't going to go through the pot-hole. Her decision to hold the road there and obstruct (even inconvenience) the other traffic is different to what I choose to do at that corner, going in the same direction she was going. 

Its basically a daily event that vehicles will have to pass there, and on almost all occasions the vehicle that can stop before entering the space between parked cars does so to allow oncoming vehicles to pass unhindered. Thats the right thing to do.


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> She wasn't obstructing you at all, she nicely pulled into a space to allow you past. Said rudeness is coming because of your sheer inability to learn from your mistakes. Sorry.



She eventually moved aside to stop blocking the road having had all day to do so as I was approaching only after both cyclists had been forced to stop, and then she wanted to know why both cyclists were asking each other what it was she was playing at; tell me, if you have a simple choice between entering a space on the road that won't get you anywhere but will needlessly hold everyone else up and _not_ doing so, which do you choose?


----------



## 4F (17 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> You're simply wrong, get over it. Why do you think no-one on here is agreeing with you? She left you plenty of space to pass.



Cab, I think the above sums it up. I honestly think you could pick an argument in an empty room.


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

4F said:


> Cab, I think the above sums it up.  I honestly think you could pick an argument in an empty room.



Fairly ironic comment from you, 4f


----------



## 4F (17 Mar 2010)

Why do you think no one else on this thread has agreed with you ?


----------



## fruitbat (17 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> I didn't start the discussion with her, and I didn't block the road. The two cyclists couldn't both get past her at the same time, and as we know each other we exchanged comments about her road position (which was anomalous; it isn't where motorists there wait when there is oncoming traffic). When she moved to the side we could both pass her; the only thing that I could have done to avoid being sworn at was not answer her request to repeat what we'd been saying to each other (and not to her). As said comment wouldn't add much to my journey and it would add nothing to hers, I repeated it. If you don't want to hear criticism of your driving, don't ask for it. And don't swear at someone who you've asked.
> 
> She created that; I could have refused to answer her, but I'm not convinced that would have been any more useful.



Why should both cyclists be able to pass her at the same time? You wouldn't expect a following car to be able to pass her. I'm surprised no-one has expressed the opinion that the cyclist following the car should have waited, at least until Cab had passed the car.

(Actually Thomas did).


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

fruitbat said:


> Why should both cyclists be able to pass her at the same time? You wouldn't expect a following car to be able to pass her. I'm surprised no-one has expressed the opinion that the cyclist following the car should have waited, at least until Cab had passed the car.
> 
> (Actually Thomas did).



Should both cyclists be able to pass her at the same time? I'd not have said it was a requirement. Until she moved aside neither of us could have safely done so though, and then it doesn't really matter what order we pass (as the road ahead of her is blocked).


----------



## Cab (17 Mar 2010)

4F said:


> Why do you think no one else on this thread has agreed with you ?



Much of the criticism seems to assume I consider this a much bigger deal than it is.

Tell be 4f, if you've got the choice between entering a road space that will in no way benefit you but which will inconvenience other road users, and not doing so, which do you do? If you do so and then hear two other people say something akin to 'whats he playing at?' do you then ask to hear it again? Do you then swear at them for it?


----------



## magnatom (17 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> Much of the criticism seems to assume I consider this a much bigger deal than it is.
> 
> Tell be 4f, if you've got the choice between entering a road space that will in no way benefit you but which will inconvenience other road users, and not doing so, which do you do? If you do so and then hear two other people say something akin to 'whats he playing at?' do you then ask to hear it again? Do you then swear at them for it?




To be fair cab, the reason it comes across as a big deal for you, is because you were wanting to take action, i.e footage to the employer. It really, honestly, absolutely isn't worth it. 

I forget it and put it behind you.


----------



## thomas (17 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> Should both cyclists be able to pass her at the same time? I'd not have said it was a requirement. Until she moved aside neither of us could have safely done so though, and then it doesn't really matter what order we pass (as the road ahead of her is blocked).



The space she gave didn't look unsafe to me.



Cab said:


> Much of the criticism seems to assume I consider this a much bigger deal than it is.
> 
> Tell be 4f, if you've got the choice between entering a road space that will in no way benefit you but which will inconvenience other road users, and not doing so, which do you do? If you do so and then hear two other people say something akin to 'whats he playing at?' do you then ask to hear it again? Do you then swear at them for it?



If it wasn't a much bigger deal than it was, what was the need to post it on here, threaten to report her to the Police, etc?

I think she did try to move to the road space when she realised the conflict....


----------



## 4F (17 Mar 2010)

thomas said:


> The space she gave didn't look unsafe to me.
> 
> If it wasn't a much bigger deal than it was, what was the need to post it on here, threaten to report her to the Police, etc?
> 
> I think she did try to move to the road space when she realised the conflict....



I think if he did report it to the police they should do him for wasting their time. And this nonsense about reporting it to the company, you will be on You tube etc etc what utter tosh

This is such a non event I cannot believe Cab is making such a big deal about it


----------



## hackbike 666 (17 Mar 2010)

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## 4F (17 Mar 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> Popcorn anyone?



Sadly I can see this thread ending in room 101 before you know it


----------



## Bollo (17 Mar 2010)

User3143 said:


> Yep, all it needs is some abuse handed out - I'll start.
> 
> Cab = Santimonious twat.



Whhhhooooooshhhhh ->101


----------



## hackbike 666 (17 Mar 2010)

For a minute I thought it was April 1st.


----------



## BentMikey (17 Mar 2010)

And why do you think you had priority there Cab? What happened is no different to what car drivers would do - they'd get close and one would pull over like she did.

Frankly I'm embarassed at the thought of you taking this to the shop, or even on leaving it up on youtube. I'm almost tempted to contact the shop and point them to this topic, just in case you did take it to them. That would be to add the balance of what most cyclists on here think of your behaviour.


----------



## 4F (17 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> And why do you think you had priority there Cab? What happened is no different to what car drivers would do - they'd get close and one would pull over like she did.
> 
> Frankly I'm embarassed at the thought of you taking this to the shop, or even on leaving it up on youtube. I'm almost tempted to contact the shop and point them to this topic, just in case you did take it to them. That would be to add the balance of what most cyclists on here think of your behaviour.



+1


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2010)

FIGHT !...........


----------



## BentMikey (17 Mar 2010)

Nah, no fight. Cab's generally a great poster and I've got plenty of time for him.


----------



## BentMikey (20 Mar 2010)

I've thought about this one recently, and I'm sorry Cab. I think I was too harsh on you. It's not like I haven't been overly strident towards a driver myself in the past.


----------



## thomas (20 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> I've thought about this one recently, and I'm sorry Cab. I think I was too harsh on you. It's not like I haven't been overly strident towards a driver myself in the past.




....And we all lived happily ever after. *The End*

(Just before this gets even more dragged out )


----------



## tightwad (20 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> I've thought about this one recently, and I'm sorry Cab. I think I was too harsh on you. It's not like I haven't been overly strident towards a driver myself in the past.



Nice one matey, just when Cab was hoping the thread was dropping off, you post an apology. Masterstoke, can we all go back to slagging him off now?

If I remember, I'll do the same in 3 days.


----------



## Twenty Inch (20 Mar 2010)

I can see Cab's point entirely. I don't think this is about where she stopped, I think it's that she went looking for a fight by winding her window down, starting a conversation, then swearing at someone. We've all seen the passive-aggressive angry person for whom everything is everyone else's fault, this driver is a good example. 

Cab let us know how you get on.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2010)




----------



## tightwad (18 Apr 2010)

tightwad said:


> Nice one matey, just when Cab was hoping the thread was dropping off, you post an apology. Masterstoke, can we all go back to slagging him off now?
> 
> If I remember, I'll do the same in 3 days.



Been away for a while. The thread makes no sense without the video footage.


----------



## dondare (18 Apr 2010)

Cab said:
 

> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEcbfjPt94s




That's quite near where I used to live, and my parents still do.
A lot of the cycling that goes on there is less than exemplary. Drivers will be conditioned to find cyclists irritating. 
I appreciate that I wasn't there and that camera angles can be deceptive, but I do know that road. With the parked cars on both sides someone has to give way; and in this case it appears that she was moving over to let you through and it was that other cyclist who then obstructed you when he tried to pass her. He should have waited. 
She was rude, as people are some times. I'd say that any further action would be not in the public interest.


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Apr 2010)

That road surface is dreadful.


----------



## Plax (18 Apr 2010)

dondare said:


> That's quite near where I used to live, and my parents still do.
> A lot of the cycling that goes on there is less than exemplary. Drivers will be conditioned to find cyclists irritating.
> I appreciate that I wasn't there and that camera angles can be deceptive, but I do know that road. With the parked cars on both sides someone has to give way; *and in this case it appears that she was moving over to let you through and it was that other cyclist who then obstructed you when he tried to pass her. He should have waited.*
> She was rude, as people are some times. I'd say that any further action would be not in the public interest.



Thats what I thought. It looks like she is pulling into the space behind the Corsa to give way, and the old fella on the bike blocked you from passing when he overtook - he should have stayed behind the van until you had passed.
She was a bit rude but hardly surprising if she was actually giving way and was "talked to" like that. Apologies if that isn't the case.


----------



## hackbike 666 (18 Apr 2010)

I used to be the same...Used to make a big deal out of nothing and it caused me more grief than what it was worth.


----------

